# digicam under 8000



## sumigizlov (Apr 4, 2009)

which is the best digicam available in the market in the range of 5000-8000 
which is better a sony or a canon digicam


----------



## acewin (Apr 4, 2009)

nikon S210 priced around 8.5-8,7K better check in mobile monster thread, you can get better idea.


----------



## toofan (Apr 4, 2009)

Go for cannons A590IS its the best in this range with manual controls also. And have excellent image quality. if you can find A720IS in that range or 1k more then go for that its even better then A590IS.


----------

